

The Interview about flat design that wasn’t cool enough for the media - williwu
http://www.pixelresort.com/blog/the-interview-about-flat-design-that-wasnt-cool-enough-for-the-media/

======
acturbo
good read. My only comment is that the primary reason Flat Design has become
vogue today is because Microsoft bet big on this design for Windows 8 and
Windows Phone 8. And, before that, Zune made this design popular within MS.

------
hardwaresofton
Great interview, hadn't even heard of skeu, though I have noticed the flat
trend. They should have published it

